# Archery?



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure where to ask this question but here goe's... I was wondering if there is an Archery forum somewhere here on MartialTalk? I don't see one but maybe I'm missing it.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2006)

As of this moment we do not have an Archery Forum. (but having one would be great)  If you want to post about Archery at this time I would recommend posting on Japanese Archery (Kyudo) in the Japanese Martial Arts - General Forum and on Korean Archery in the Korean Martial Arts - General Forum and Western Archery in the Western Martial Arts - General Forum.  Hopefully if we get enough interest in Archery threads then we could petition Bob for an Archery Forum. (that would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

By the way what type of Archery do you practice?


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> As of this moment we do not have an Archery Forum. (but having one would be great) If you want to post about Archery at this time I would recommend posting on Japanese Archery (Kyudo) in the Japanese Martial Arts - General Forum and on Korean Archery in the Korean Martial Arts - General Forum and Western Archery in the Western Martial Arts - General Forum. Hopefully if we get enough interest in Archery threads then we could petition Bob for an Archery Forum. (that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually I'm just getting into Archery. I thought it would be a good thing to get into with my two boys (5 and 7 years old). 

I just bought a PSE Centurion Compound Bow (with all the accessories of course, LOL). Its pretty cool. This weekend I'll buy my kids their own bows. Not sure whether to get them a Compound or a Recurve.

I've always been interested in Archery but never got into it until my kids recently showed an interest in it at a cub scout camp.

Thanks for the information. I'll check out the Japanese Martial Arts forum.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 11, 2006)

(hearing banjos playing in the distance.... :uhohh


----------



## dubljay (Sep 12, 2006)

Archery is a fun hobby, though expensive to start.  I shoot an older hoyt compound bow.  The real trick of archery (much like target shooting) is consistancy.  Same anchor point, same way to sight, same way you draw.  It almost becomes a ritual for every shot.  Be sure you get an accurate draw lenght measurement, it will make the process much smoother.  I could drone on and on.  Anyway I hope you enjoy you're new found hobby.  Oh and by the way a friend of mine shoots a PSE nova,  exelent bow, decently quiet and compact.

-Josh


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

I am pretty big into archery.  I shoot recurve, compound and my crossbow pretty regularly.  The recuve I have is actually a synthetic Korean Horn bow which is simply just awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I shoot a really tricked up fairly new Hoyt compound with a t-bar release. (love the release)  My crossbow is a blast and the arrows just zip off it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also teach my boy's who are 6 and 9 and it is simply a great thing to do with them.  I have very inexpensive bows for them one is a compound and one is a recuve.  These seem to work just fine for the moment.  Enjoy learning and improving on your skills and always remembr to breath and relax when you are shooting.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 12, 2006)

For someone interested in gettting involved but not willing to pay a fortune, what type of bow would you recommend? Its been several years since I have shot, but I always enjoyed it when I did...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> For someone interested in gettting involved but not willing to pay a fortune, what type of bow would you recommend? Its been several years since I have shot, but I always enjoyed it when I did...


 
Well, if you do not want to spend a fortune start out looking at garage sales and for used bows.  I picked up my first compound bow almost 20 years ago at a resale shop for $20 bucks which included 12 arrows.  A friend of mine found a beautiful recuve for $15 at a garage sale.  Just look around and I am sure that you will have some luck.  However, when you do get more serious you probably want a bow that matches your physique better. (ie. draw length, etc)  They can be bloody expensive when new.  If you are already into that $500 dollar range (bow, arrrow, etc) you can probably pick up a good new recurve.  Up it to around $700 to $1,200 for a new compound bow with all the trimmings and release mechanism.  

So really you can spend alot or a little.  My advice to people starting out is spend a little until you are ready to spend alot.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> For someone interested in gettting involved but not willing to pay a fortune, what type of bow would you recommend? Its been several years since I have shot, but I always enjoyed it when I did...



My daughter has been interested in archery. We are having a hard time finding some instruction for her. We did do a little research and bought a *Matthews Genesis bow *off ebay. Got a great deal on a brand new at the time. (this was last summer) It's a very nice bow. My daughter shoots well with it even without any instruction. Would still like to find some sort of class for her though.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 12, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well, if you do not want to spend a fortune start out looking at garage sales and for used bows.  I picked up my first compound bow almost 20 years ago at a resale shop for $20 bucks which included 12 arrows.  A friend of mine found a beautiful recuve for $15 at a garage sale.  Just look around and I am sure that you will have some luck.  However, when you do get more serious you probably want a bow that matches your physique better. (ie. draw length, etc)  They can be bloody expensive when new.  If you are already into that $500 dollar range (bow, arrrow, etc) you can probably pick up a good new recurve.  Up it to around $700 to $1,200 for a new compound bow with all the trimmings and release mechanism.
> 
> So really you can spend alot or a little.  My advice to people starting out is spend a little until you are ready to spend alot.



I might try a few garage sales. If I can get one for less than $100 I'd be content. The problem I have is I don't have a large area to go shooting at. I'm not going to dump a bunch of money until we move and have more space  thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tarot (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh I'm so excited for this thread!  :boing1:  I just said to my husband the other day that I would really like to learn archery.  He then sighed and said, "Of course you would.  If it's a weapon, you want to how it works and how to use it."  I said, "Is that so wrong?"  

Anyway, in starting out, are there places that have classes to help people learn and understand the basics?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Oh I'm so excited for this thread! :boing1: I just said to my husband the other day that I would really like to learn archery. He then sighed and said, "Of course you would. If it's a weapon, you want to how it works and how to use it." I said, "Is that so wrong?"
> 
> Anyway, in starting out, are there places that have classes to help people learn and understand the basics?


 
Finding western style archery classes can be hard at times.  Most of us were taught by a family member while learning to hunt.  having said that alot of archery ranges at state parks have some people hanging around that you can talk to and get tips. (range masters)  You can also look around and find some decent coaches.  In Alma we have in the neighboring area one range which has a bunch of people around that would help you and a hunting group which also offers training.  Look carefully particularly at the Archery range side and you will find someone no problem.  Go to a local bow dealer and I am sure that they can point you in the right direction.  Good luck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Finding Eastern style instruction can be difficult as well.  I lucked out studying with a Korean immigrant for a little bit.  However, finding someone teaching the Korean way of the bow can be difficult.  Japanese Kyudo can be easy or difficult depending on location.  If you are in the right spot it is available.  If you are in the wrong spot it could be a long, long drive.  Good luck.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 12, 2006)

I enjoy archery, too.  I picked up my bow years ago at Walmart.  It is a Bear Whitetail II compound (it replaced my Browning).  It is cheap, utilitarian, and does quite well.  It was important that my bow could handle the weather and hunting environment, it isn't a range bow.  Of course there are newer, better, and more expensive bows.   After the initial expense of the bow, tricking it out is down right expensive.  From carbon arrows, sights, and releases.  I use my bow for hunting, it is not that tricked out. I use a cheap but very reliable ball bearing release.  It is sweet!  

The most fundamental thing about shooting a bow is consistency.  Foot position, anchor point, and release are important. The hardest IMO is the release, unless you use a mechanical release that can give you consistent string play.  Using the finger tab or the glove, requires far more control of the fingers and how the string slides off the finger tips.  That is why I use a mechanical release, it is always consistent.  Using the mechanical release makes shooting the bow closer to shooting a rifle (with the appropriate peep sight and pins installed).


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2006)

Possible places to locate archery instruction:

* colleges/universities
* community classes
* sporting goods stores may know of classes
* shooting ranges might also allow archery practice and may provide instruction
* Hunting education classes (for states that also allow bow hunting)
* Some police departments may have PAL (Police Athletic League) that will teach firearms and archery to the community

If you want to train in martial arts archery styles, then look for these specific schools.  There are not as many of them around.

- Ceicei


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I enjoy archery, too. I picked up my bow years ago at Walmart. It is a Bear Whitetail II compound (it replaced my Browning). It is cheap, utilitarian, and does quite well. It was important that my bow could handle the weather and hunting environment, it isn't a range bow. Of course there are newer, better, and more expensive bows. After the initial expense of the bow, tricking it out is down right expensive. From carbon arrows, sights, and releases. I use my bow for hunting, it is not that tricked out. I use a cheap but very reliable ball bearing release. It is sweet!
> 
> The most fundamental thing about shooting a bow is consistency. Foot position, anchor point, and release are important. The hardest IMO is the release, unless you use a mechanical release that can give you consistent string play. Using the finger tab or the glove, requires far more control of the fingers and how the string slides off the finger tips. That is why I use a mechanical release, it is always consistent. Using the mechanical release makes shooting the bow closer to shooting a rifle (with the appropriate peep sight and pins installed).


 
I switched over to a mechanical release quite a while ago and I do not ever want to go back.  The same release and consistency just cannot be matched with fingers.  Mine is a fantastic model and is works perfectly for me. :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 12, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The same release and consistency just cannot be matched with fingers.



I couldn't have said it better!  No doubt!


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 12, 2006)

About a year ago I picked up a very nice recurve from Saxon Archery in Ohio.  He has a webpage, and I called him up and ordered one of his top of the line Hawk models, for about $950 or so.  It's a beautiful bow, he makes them all by hand.  He makes both long bows and recurves, ranging I think from about $300 and up over $1000, depending on the model and what exotic woods he laminates together.  Mine draws at #74.  

That being said, I also have a #50 fiberglass long bow that my dad had when he was a kid, and I learned to shoot with when I was a kid.  It's probably close to 50 years old.  I still like to shoot it, and it works well.

It depends on your tastes, you can do some great shooting with a simple and inexpensive bow, or go for a high-end one of a kind custom piece that can become a family heirloom.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Archery is a fun hobby, though expensive to start. I shoot an older hoyt compound bow. The real trick of archery (much like target shooting) is consistancy. Same anchor point, same way to sight, same way you draw. It almost becomes a ritual for every shot. Be sure you get an accurate draw lenght measurement, it will make the process much smoother. I could drone on and on. Anyway I hope you enjoy you're new found hobby. Oh and by the way a friend of mine shoots a PSE nova, exelent bow, decently quiet and compact.
> 
> -Josh


 
Yeah I think we're going to have a blast with this sport. I had a hard time deciding on which Bow to purchase but the PSE Centurion just felt good. It's a 55 LB draw.I haven't even shot it yet. Gonna get the boys their Bows and we'll take a couple of lessons and see how it goe's from there.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Oh I'm so excited for this thread! :boing1: I just said to my husband the other day that I would really like to learn archery. He then sighed and said, "Of course you would. If it's a weapon, you want to how it works and how to use it." I said, "Is that so wrong?"
> 
> Anyway, in starting out, are there places that have classes to help people learn and understand the basics?


 
I think the beauty of this sport is you can do it with your kids and/or your spouse. Doe's your husband not want you to take it up? Sure it's a weapon but it doesn't have to be a violent thing.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> About a year ago I picked up a very nice recurve from Saxon Archery in Ohio. He has a webpage, and I called him up and ordered one of his top of the line Hawk models, for about $950 or so. It's a beautiful bow, he makes them all by hand. He makes both long bows and recurves, ranging I think from about $300 and up over $1000, depending on the model and what exotic woods he laminates together. Mine draws at #74.
> 
> That being said, I also have a #50 fiberglass long bow that my dad had when he was a kid, and I learned to shoot with when I was a kid. It's probably close to 50 years old. I still like to shoot it, and it works well.
> 
> It depends on your tastes, you can do some great shooting with a simple and inexpensive bow, or go for a high-end one of a kind custom piece that can become a family heirloom.


 
Is there much difference between a long bow and a recurve. I use to think that they were the same thing but there seems to be a difference in design.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 12, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Is there much difference between a long bow and a recurve. I use to think that they were the same thing but there seems to be a difference in design.


 

Yes, the design of a recurve gives extra "snap" and follow-thru to the arrow (there is probably a better way to describe this, but I don't know what it is).  This kicks the arrow out faster.  When comparing a long bow (or straight bow) to a recurve bow of the same poundage, the recurve bow will actually be more powerful. 

Straight bow designs were more common in Europe, while recurve designs I believe took hold in the Middle East and Asia.  When the crusaders arrived in the Middle East with their Long Bows that could have a draw poundage approaching #150 and were tremendously powerful, they were put to shame by the Recurve bows used by the people of the Middle East.  They could totally outdistance them.  Unfortunately, I don't know historical facts about poundage and whatnot of those bows.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 12, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> I think the beauty of this sport is you can do it with your kids and/or your spouse. Doe's your husband not want you to take it up? Sure it's a weapon but it doesn't have to be a violent thing.



Oh no no, nothing like that.  He's just poking fun at my love for weapons.  In reality he's all about a chick who digs weapons.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Oh no no, nothing like that. He's just poking fun at my love for weapons. In reality he's all about a chick who digs weapons.


 
I can relate to that. I love a chick who digs weapons...lol


----------

